# [KERNEL] wpływ kernela na działanie X'ów

## Poe

mam dosc denerwujący problem. chcialbym w koncu zaktualizowac kernela, gdyz mam jeszcze 2.6.20 z ck. kiedys probowalem cougara, na niemal identycznym configu jak moje ck. konczylo sie tym, ze xy działały bardzo wolno, panele w xfce dlogo się właczały, bylo mnostwo "czarnych pól" i ogolnie wszystko cięło i muliło. myslalem, ze to przez cougara, jakis bug czy cos. jednak wczoraj skompilowałem kamikaze-sources na configu z mojego ck i efekt jest identyczny. jaki wplyw ma kernel na generowanie grafiki? co jest nie tak?

tu jest config z kamikaze

http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=2b0f658cbffd284984fb11d90254081f

a tu z ck

http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=f48c04ffab49ff0e5d1176244fdfb65c

----------

## SlashBeast

Może przyzwyczaiłeś się do łat Cona, Sprawdz na vanilli i vanilli  z CFS (http://people.redhat.com/mingo/cfs-scheduler/)

----------

## Poe

tu nie chodzi o Cona, tylko o to, ze na innych kernelach xy dzialają po prostu tragicznie i nie jest to subiektywne odczucie. sprawdze jeszcze vanille .

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz też z łatami Ingo a mianowicie CFS.

----------

## mbar

kamikaze przecież to ma...

ustaw jeszcze:

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

poza tym widzę w configu tysiąc różnych niepotrzebnych rzeczy (naprawdę masz Fusion MPT? wtf is that?), po cholerę Ci # Kernel hacking czy # Instrumentation Support?

----------

## SlashBeast

To kamikadze dziwne jest, ma CFS i łaty Cona. W łatach Cona jest jego planista SD, a CFS jest alternatywnym planistą ergo albo jeden albo drugi - w jaki sposob to ma byc 'razem' to ja nie wiem.

----------

## Poe

nie zmienia to faktu, ze na czystych źródłach mam ten sam efekt, wiec tu nie chodzi o schedulery czy inne patche... nie mam pomysłu co jest nie tak.. 

@mbar, masz racje, mam troche niepotrzebnych opcji. czesc zostawione przez gapiostwo, a czasami nie jestem pewnych opcji pewien, wiec zostawiam standardowo właczone, jezeli są.

----------

## nbvcxz

kilka szybkich spostrzeżeń (a raczej propozycji):

```
CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y
```

```
CONFIG_SLAB=y na CONFIG_SLUB=y
```

```
CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT i ustawienie procesora

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY
```

kurcze trochę dużo różnic z moim kamikaze ... czy nie lepiej jednak spróbować wystartować z czystym configiem i ustawić wszystko od początku  :Question: 

----------

## sza_ry

Miałem zbliżone objawy uruchomienie konquerora ponad 5min  :Very Happy: 

Wystąpiły po aktualizacji do xorg-x11-7.2. Chwilowo wróciłem do 7.1  :Sad: 

----------

## Belliash

Wersja XOrga nie ma nic do rzeczy.

Tak samo jak kernel sam w sobie.

Problemem moze byc FS na ktorym jest ten XOrg oraz poszczegolne opcje zaznaczone w konfiguracji jadra  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

U mnie na patchsetach innych niż -ck przełączanie kart w Firefoxie klatkuje (np. na kamikaze, co jest dość dziwne, bo przecież ten patchset zawiera w sobie ck). Na "czystym" ck nie ma takiego problemu. I to na identycznym konfigu.

Poe, spróbuj sobie zemergować ck-sources i spatchować go najnowszymi genpatches dla 2.6.22, ja tak zrobiłem i działa ładnie.

Edit: Zapomniałem dopisać, że to przełączanie kart klatkuje tylko przy połączeniu compiz-fusion/beryl+emerald   :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

ale faktem jest ze czym nowszy kernel tym bardziej ssie  :Razz: 

----------

